# Portland Village Building Convergence



## ZEROCOOL (Apr 30, 2011)

Anyone else going?
City Repair
mark lakemans vision goes way beyond the image or 'book cover' of city repair
taking back public space.
Natural building, permaculture, placemaking, community building, art projects


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (May 16, 2011)

Gonna miss it
but hope to check out some of the projects, space when I am in Portland.
I build clay/cob ovens.


----------

